# Did you want to see Milla jovovich topless?



## Mr.Fitnah

Well did you?


See stone, true story


----------



## DiveCon

wasnt she already topless in the 5th element?


----------



## uscitizen

She was in a Freddy Kruger type of movie?


----------



## Mr. H.

Big badda  boom.


----------



## Zander

Yes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I'm looking at a stone right now.

I don't see it. I'll stare harder.


----------



## Ragnar

Yes, also, who is Milla Jovovich? (I'm thinking the hottie from those zombie movies?)


----------



## DiveCon

Ragnar said:


> Yes, also, who is Milla Jovovich? (I'm thinking the hottie from those zombie movies?)


----------



## DiveCon

and from the 5th element


----------



## ekrem

She's cute. 
Despite her breast-size, every man would want to see her topless or fully naked. 
If you say different, you are lying.


----------



## daveman

Mr. H. said:


> Big badda  boom.



Leeloo Dallas mooltipass.


----------



## daveman

ekrem said:


> She's cute.
> Despite her breast-size, every man would want to see her topless or fully naked.
> If you say different, you are lying.



For me, size is immaterial.  Quality is a more important consideration than quantity.


----------



## Ragnar

DiveCon said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, also, who is Milla Jovovich? (I'm thinking the hottie from those zombie movies?)
Click to expand...


I'm bad with pop culture stuff but yeah, that's who I thought she was.

My answer holds.

Had a college GF with a frame like that. She rocked my world.


----------



## hortysir

No idea who she is, but the answer is always yes....


----------



## zzzz

Personally I like the eyes and hair. Totally electric!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

daveman said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big badda  boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leeloo Dallas mooltipass.
Click to expand...


Yes yes multipass


----------



## Baruch Menachem

hortysir said:


> No idea who she is, but the answer is always yes....



The answer is not always yes, or we will be back to seeing Nuwbarth that way.

And we struggled to hard to get him to put his shirt on to allow anyone to suggest it is in anyway a good idea


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Well did you?
> 
> 
> See stone, true story



Is this a trick question?


----------



## xotoxi

She's a fine bitch.


----------



## Dr.House

absolutely...

She oozes hawtness...


----------



## Big Fitz

Meh.  she's too skinny for me.  Not a fan of the itty bitty titty committee.  Personal taste.

Fifth Element.  All time highest grossing French Film.  One of my faves.

Yes.  French.  No shit.


----------



## Ragnar

Big Fitz said:


> Meh.  she's too skinny for me.  *Not a fan of the itty bitty titty committee.*  Personal taste.
> 
> Fifth Element.  All time highest grossing French Film.  One of my faves.
> 
> Yes.  French.  No shit.



Fair enough. It's a free country after all. 

I'm a little closer to the "Eighteen to eighty, blind, dumb or crazy" school of thought but so be it. I'll never be quick to judge the taste of one who leaves that many more women for me to be rejected by.


----------



## hortysir

Baruch Menachem said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea who she is, but the answer is always yes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is not always yes, or we will be back to seeing Nuwbarth that way.
> 
> And we struggled to hard to get him to put his shirt on to allow anyone to suggest it is in anyway a good idea
Click to expand...

Man-boobs don't count


----------



## ekrem

Ragnar said:


> Fair enough. It's a free country after all.
> 
> I'm a little closer to the "Eighteen to eighty, *blind, dumb or crazy*" school of thought but so be it. I'll never be quick to judge the taste of one who leaves that many more women for me to be rejected by.



Where I grew up there was a saying: "Dumb fucks good.".
I don't know if such pieces of wisdom also exist in USA.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Just saw "The Fourth Kind" Milla is just fucking awesome


----------



## Ragnar

ekrem said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. It's a free country after all.
> 
> I'm a little closer to the "Eighteen to eighty, *blind, dumb or crazy*" school of thought but so be it. I'll never be quick to judge the taste of one who leaves that many more women for me to be rejected by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I grew up there was a saying: "Dumb fucks good.".
> I don't know if such pieces of wisdom also exist in USA.
Click to expand...


Can't say I've heard the quote quite exactly that verbatim.

However, I can say I've lived it. And nearly 10% of the time "dumb" was my significant other.


----------



## Toome

I've always been a sucker for the Raquel Welch/Marilyn Monroe classic bombshell types.  However, I have to admit that Milla Jovovich is one of those exceptions to the rule.  She has this way of communicating pure lust.  I thought she was hot in Fifth Element, Ultraviolet, The Fourth Kind and all of those Resident Evil movies.  Maybe it's the eyes.  Those wonderful, penetrating eyes......brb


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I like women with good tops.   Especially when it comes to the area between their ears.


----------

